# The Limited Editions of SINN



## tom_hanx (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello fellow WIS, I came across the U2 Solebox thread by mdhorner17 and before it the U2 Meisterbund Japanese Edition post of SJX from Basel, both featuring limited edition models of SINN I have not seen before. Both are feast for the eye and was wondering if we should start a dedicated thread for all LE models... Let me start by cross-linking the images referred to before:













When you post images, please mention which model/version you are posting. Thanks a lot! :-!


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Military Type II










556 Japan -










556 Japanese LE









LE Military Type II









Meisterbund II










Meisterbund I









EZM1 BAPE









The above are Japanese market editions, most of which are LE.

Or you could make your own:









(Spencer/SinnUhrenForum)









(clonetrooper/WuS)


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Probably not quite as rare as the ones posted above, but here are my two LE Sinns: 656L (300 pieces made) and 358 Jubiläum (500 pieces made)-


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for using my GMZ1...which I'm actually wearing right now...but I realize I have to take some better pictures
I have a few I can add...
Once I get my 156, my U2 and U1 back from MCWW...I can add some more:-!:-!

From top to bottom: 903LE (300), 103 "Comanche" (1), and 103LE (200)


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

That U2 Meisterbund is sweet!


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

The Hour Glass Limited Edition Phantom

Singapore Only Release

UBlack Limited to 399 pieces


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Two better pics of my modded Sinns


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you everyone for sharing their special SINNs.

Here is my 356 SINN 40th Anniversary Edition


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

There are some fine looking Sinn limited edition watches! Thanks for sharing, guys. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice collection guys! That UBlack is amazing. I also like that 356 tyau.


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Lets not forget the Stunner:


----------



## vicbastige (Feb 19, 2008)

And the Tempus:


----------



## whiskeypete (Apr 17, 2011)

Sinn 656 for KLM. 130 watches were made, this one is No. 066. As a member of WUS posted here, the history of this model is as follows:

_A few years ago, the last flight engineers had to leave our company. The KLM flight engineers union, had some money left, and decided to spend it on a special commemorative watch, that every flight engineer would receive. 
A small delegation visited Sinn in Frankfurt, and decided on the Sinn 656. A very small VKB (Vereniging KLM Boordwerktuigkundigen) logo was added to the dial, and an inscription commemorating the occasion was made on the back.
All of this was not Sinn's idea, and as I was told during my visit to Sinn earlier this year, the VKB negotiated the price down from retail, since they ordered quite a few.
I don't care much for logo's on a dial myself, but having worked with those FE's for years, and being a collector of aviation watches, I'd love to get my hands on one of those some day. If I do, I will wear it with pride, remembering a great bunch of professionals, who's services are unfortunately no longer required.

_I have got this for the amazing price of $350!! Since it's my one and only watch, I'm pretty proud of it!


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

changed shoes... here's my UBlack LE on Nato


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

One of 22:










One of 40:










And three of 250:


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

I seem to have read somewhere that the Sinn 203 Arktis also had a limited edition - was this around it's appearance around yr 2000? Or was the limitation only regarding the printed outer box? Any input is welcome.
Best,
Robert


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Robertus said:


> I seem to have read somewhere that the Sinn 203 Arktis also had a limited edition - was this around it's appearance around yr 2000? Or was the limitation only regarding the printed outer box? Any input is welcome.
> Best,
> Robert


That may be, but isn't "Arktis" already a special model of the 203?

Here is a Sinn 203 Jubiläum posted here by "Charlie".









Here is a 203 St Ar with gold bezel, crown, and pushers.
(seller photo from somewhere)









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

My only Sinn.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

Thx for the input. But what I was trying to find out is the normal steel case with the blue dial and only the printed box seemed to differ from the "street version". But I could find only faint facts about this. Anyway, there were maybe two outer box versions, the other being the normal black one.
Best,
Robert


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Bringing up an old thread. Wish I could find myself one of these...









Sinn 556 Sinn & Isetan Limited Edition. 50 made...


----------



## foodle (Feb 18, 2006)

Robertus said:


> Thx for the input. But what I was trying to find out is the normal steel case with the blue dial and only the printed box seemed to differ from the "street version". But I could find only faint facts about this. Anyway, there were maybe two outer box versions, the other being the normal black one.
> Best,
> Robert


There were some Arktis made with Ti cases. That might be the limited version you're thinking about.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I sure wish I had not sold this Sinn. :-( Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

im still trying to hunt one down...



gaopa said:


> I sure wish I had not sold this Sinn. :-( Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

Like my LE:


----------



## Saturnin (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats , great Watch !

JL+


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

gaopa said:


> I sure wish I had not sold this Sinn. :-( Cheers, Bill P.


That was certainly a sad and heart wrenching day. I'm not the man you are because I couldn't have done it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Bill....you don't happen to have a Lume shot of the white dial U1 in your archives to post do you? All the best Dave


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

gaopa said:


> I sure wish I had not sold this Sinn. :-( Cheers, Bill P.


note to self: next white U I see, tell Bill.


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

David Woo said:


> note to self: next white U I see, tell Bill.


and Henry :-d


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The U212SDR, it's a workhorse, deadly accurate and one of the few watches that I have to talk myself into not wearing!








[/URL]


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman (Nov 28, 2016)

The Sinn 356 Flieger was produced as a Japan limited edition of 300 in 1996. Following its positive reception, it was then produced as a standard model. I bought one of these _1996_ _Spezialedition _pieces. It has the words _Spezialedition _on the case and production number, but other than that it is about the same as today's models I think? It seems to have very faded lume, and the crown is a bit wobbly I am told. It is on its way from Japan so I can't wait to wear it! I may leave the hands as they are, or maybe I will have them changed when it is serviced by Sinn - what do you think?


----------



## blue max (Jul 25, 2017)

Sir Harry Flashman said:


> The Sinn 356 Flieger was produced as a Japan limited edition of 300 in 1996. Following its positive reception, it was then produced as a standard model. I bought one of these _1996_ _Spezialedition _pieces. It has the words _Spezialedition _on the case and production number, but other than that it is about the same as today's models I think? It seems to have very faded lume, and the crown is a bit wobbly I am told. It is on its way from Japan so I can't wait to wear it! I may leave the hands as they are, or maybe I will have them changed when it is serviced by Sinn - what do you think?


I think I'd leave it exactly as it is. Interestingly it has 'SWISS MADE'. Lovely piece of watch history. Wonder why they make so many specials for the Japanese market?


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman (Nov 28, 2016)

blue max said:


> I think I'd leave it exactly as it is. Interestingly it has 'SWISS MADE'. Lovely piece of watch history. Wonder why they make so many specials for the Japanese market?


Early Sinn watches were made in Switzerland for Sinn.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sir Harry Flashman said:


> The Sinn 356 Flieger was produced as a Japan limited edition of 300 in 1996. Following its positive reception, it was then produced as a standard model. I bought one of these _1996_ _Spezialedition _pieces. It has the words _Spezialedition _on the case and production number, but other than that it is about the same as today's models I think? It seems to have very faded lume, and the crown is a bit wobbly I am told. It is on its way from Japan so I can't wait to wear it! I may leave the hands as they are, or maybe I will have them changed when it is serviced by Sinn - what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 12524827
> View attachment 12524829


Well that looks pretty damn good 1996 is a special year for me as that's when I met my wife I'd definitely leave it as it is


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

blue max said:


> I think I'd leave it exactly as it is. Interestingly it has 'SWISS MADE'. Lovely piece of watch history. Wonder why they make so many specials for the Japanese market?


Simple. That market demands it and selling to pay premium for it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blue max (Jul 25, 2017)

ten13th said:


> Simple. That market demands it and selling to pay premium for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Don't the specials elsewhere sell? The recent one seems to have been a great success, without being exclusively for Japan.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Most of the LE are collaboration between Sinn and regional AD. Therefore they are exclusive to that market. Like the recent U1 Professional for WatchBuys. Or the BLU1 for UK AD. It comes down to if you are willing to buy the Minimal Order Quantity for special order and how much pull you have with Sinn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman (Nov 28, 2016)

ten13th said:


> Most of the LE are collaboration between Sinn and regional AD. Therefore they are exclusive to that market. Like the recent U1 Professional for WatchBuys. Or the BLU1 for UK AD. It comes down to if you are willing to buy the Minimal Order Quantity for special order and how much pull you have with Sinn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most Limited Editions dont get me going, buy I like that this is one on the first 300 of an iconic model that I wanted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

UX-Sansibar-LE: Hand-made Sterling silver appliqués in the shape of crossed swords (logo of the Sansibar on the island of Sylt).
I am hoping to get one some day!

View attachment 12534843


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)

for me = Sinn U2 S Solebox. only 10 pcs made

View attachment 12535171

View attachment 12535173


----------



## The_Datta (May 5, 2017)

That's just a lot of sexy all at once!


----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

One of my very favorites is the Sinn 103 Klassik!!! One of the best reverse pandas out there IMO.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

LE of 300 for Japan in 2000...

EuroFlieger ll followed in 2007, 200 pcs with sapphire and larger fonts


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Not the greatest picture but here is my newly acquired 757 II...*


----------

